# Valley meets low slope leak



## Jackson 4 (Jun 6, 2014)

We built a house and the roof leaked where the valley meets the porch. My ex roofer said he would fix it and left mounds of caulk in the leaking area and screws. I am about to tear it off myself and replace but figured I would check with the experts first on advice for repair. We would be great full for any ideas for repair. Thanks in advance .
Desperate builder.


----------



## Renegade (May 30, 2014)

Sorry but all sorts of wrong there. You will never fix all the problem areas on that with just a "fix" of any kind.

You cannot kneecap that snap lock panel like they did on the right, it needs a proper transition. You cannot have that valley as a transition on the left. 

Do those panels on the lower transistion run sideways?? Which way is that porch sloping and what pitch is it? 

Can't tell what to do entirely without knowing that. Either way, the lower deck needs roofed and completely sealed before the upper roof and valley are done over the top of it.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Usually minimum slope on metal roofs meant for residential construction is 3/12 as they are not waterproof, just water shedding. The proper way to do that is to remove the metal in the low slope area and install membrane roofing that extends up under the metal a couple feet. 

If the metal has to stay on the low slope, you should have a slope transition strip on the right, and a sidewall transition on the left (sealed with butyl tape), as Renegade mentioned. Then the valley would extend overtop. Still a very difficult spot to seal where the 3 flashings meet and no guarantee it would work. I'd be more comfortable with using a strip of EPDM as a transition on both sides that extends under the upper metal and is adhered to the lower metal.


----------



## Jackson 4 (Jun 6, 2014)

The porch panels run top to bottom as far as pitch . I realize from the picture it looks like they could run sideways. We were thinking put rubber Epdm down , eliminate the valley metal and run it 3 feet up the roof all the way around. The standing seam is double lock. I want to just loosen the seam up , the clips , and carefully run the rubber up 3 feet of the pitched portion all the way around. Recrimp seams and hopefully not have to remove panels . Is that possible? Thank you to the replies you guys are great.


----------



## dDubya (Dec 21, 2012)

You've got a serious problem here. Those skylights weren't flashed properly, not even close. The water could be running from them down to that valley area. But the valley and the pitch change is wrong as well, as mentioned before.


This could easily be a lawsuit.


----------



## Tenfingers (Jun 15, 2014)

You'd be better off redoing the entire roof. Besides the mess with the pitch break, looks like every flashing is done wrong. I wouldn't use EPDM. Metal will work fine if it's all flashed right. run a pitch break flashing, then the valley on top of it, then your upper panels.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Metal will not work well on that lower roof. EPDM is the way to go or any other single ply for that matter.


----------



## Tenfingers (Jun 15, 2014)

1985gt said:


> Metal will not work well on that lower roof. EPDM is the way to go or any other single ply for that matter.


His metal is working well now, he just needs an experienced roofer to do the flashings. If he chooses to use a single ply, and it's slapped on by a hack. He's gonna have the same problems. Hire a real roofer that has the experience with different materials and systems.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

what a mess. and you say he is a roofer, or did he say he was a roofer. well if you would hired some one with a license then you would have a course of action to take. might be a optical illusion but those panels on the almost flat section look like there running the wrong way.


----------

